# Online Song Tutorials



## mrlobster (Nov 30, 2009)

I imagine this has already been discussed _ad nauseum_, but...Can anyone direct me to an online site that gives video song tutorial? Keep in mind that I am in the beginner/intermediate stage. I am already a member of Jamplay- as they have a bit of that but I want to expand my song repretoire. 

If there is a link to a past discussion, please pass it on. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2010)

I highly recommend Free guitar lessons - justinguitar.com - Learn how to play Guitar free here! Free and well structured. As a beginner - I would follow his beginner's course and he has a bunch of songs as well. He accepts donations if you dig his stuff - not a requirement though.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Check out Maplebaby's YouTube Channel. He has a ton of video tutorials in lots of different genres. He's also a member of this forum and I'm sure he wouldn't mind the occasional question.


----------

